# Sold car, now I have a parking ticket?



## Jister (15 Aug 2008)

I sold a car a few months back to a guy who calls to my house now and again cleaning windows. Now I got a parking ticket for the car. At the time I could not find the paperwork so never got back to him on it.

What should I do now?

I am not 100% I can track him down in a hurry.


----------



## Iceman732 (15 Aug 2008)

Go to your local Garda Station and get the relevant form to get replacement papers. 

Send the parking ticket back stating you weren't driving the car at the time.


----------



## DavyJones (15 Aug 2008)

AFAIK, parking fines apply to the registered owner of the car and unlike speeding fines and points can not be contested on the grounds of who was driving. For example a company or person could have a few work vans/trucks. If the van/truck is caught speeding the driver will be prosecuted and not the owner, however if the van/truck is parked illeagelly and gets a ticket the owner has to pay regardless of who was driving .
Since you didn't send in the paperwork for this car you still remain the legal owner and are responsible for it.


----------



## Iceman732 (15 Aug 2008)

I'm afraid DavyJones is incorrect, if you look at the back of the parking fine you'll see a section where you can state that you weren't driving the car at the time. 

I have one here in front of me at the moment.....!!


----------



## mathepac (15 Aug 2008)

Iceman732 said:


> ...
> Send the parking ticket back stating you weren't driving the car at the time.


But no one was driving, it was parked.


----------



## Jister (15 Aug 2008)

Update, when I read the letter again it _alledges_ the offence of: _failing to display a current vehicle disc_. I suspect this means no tax disc. I have also rooted out the ownership form and I now have the guys phone number. Offence is supposed to have occured on August 2nd. 

All going well I will get the guy to sign the form and date it August 1st as the changeover date and see what happens.


----------



## dieseldave (16 Aug 2008)

Agree with DavyJones, it goes to the registered owner of the car, same as penalty points... It's up to you to send the change of ownership form to shannon.., can you prove details of sale? Receipts


----------



## mathepac (16 Aug 2008)

Jister said:


> ...Offence is supposed to have occured on August 2nd.
> 
> All going well I will get the guy to sign the form and date it August 1st as the changeover date and see what happens.


Date of ownership change will be recorded as the date the document is received in Shannon. You will get a confirmation letter.


----------



## bond-007 (16 Aug 2008)

Another case of a previous owner failing to do the job correctly. It is the sellers job to send all the documents to Shannon. Never assume the buyer will do it.


----------



## z101 (16 Aug 2008)

Why come you didn't change ownership when sold - this is the first thing you shoud do!! I was in court one day and heard a man argue this very thing saying he had sold the car to a woman who consequently got a number of parking tickets outside her own house as it was resident permit parking. Judge done him for the tickets plus a fine for not changing name immediatly, as car was his responsibility while registered to him. That was a few years ago so thing may be different now.


----------



## bond-007 (16 Aug 2008)

Nothing has changed. Until the change of ownership is received in Shannon the previous owner remains liable for all offences committed.


----------



## Jister (16 Aug 2008)

On the other side if the car is still in the sellers name they can just take the car back in theory?


----------



## bond-007 (16 Aug 2008)

No. There is a statement on the VRC that says that the registered owner may not be the actual owner.


----------



## fme (7 Oct 2008)

Hi,
I have a similar situation, although made a little more complex by involvement of additional parties.
My mother-in-law 'gave' her daughter her used car. Her daughter later traded in the car to a dealer, who subsequently sold it on.
None of these transactions involved completing the change of ownership form.
That was two years ago. Now my mother-in-law has received court fines of 700 euro for recent parking offences and the car has apparently been impounded at the other end of the country.
Solicitor is probably the best option at this stage but just wondering if all the liability is with my mother-in-law or does the dealer share the blame for selling the car on also without the change of ownership docs?
Also, does my mother-in-law have any right to claim back the car to possibly sell it?


----------



## jwestave (2 Mar 2009)

how did you get on, would be interested to know..


----------



## fme (6 Mar 2009)

Hi,
Actually, that was October and we're into March and nothing has happened. No action by mother-in-law and no further courts correspondence...will let you know if anything changes. 
Are you in a similar situation?


----------



## jhegarty (6 Mar 2009)

Jister said:


> Update, when I read the letter again it _alledges_ the offence of: _failing to display a current vehicle disc_. I suspect this means no tax disc..



Of course it wasn't taxed. The new owner couldn't tax it because you didn't send off the form.


----------



## parry (15 Mar 2009)

Same thing happened to me a few years back, sold my car to a scrap dealer, didn't bother giving him the documents as i innocently taught he would scrap it.

But low and behold a few weeks later i got a parking ticket, seemingly the scrap dealer sold it on to some young lad who was driving around in my old car without insurance and tax.

I was livid, went to the scrap dealer and demanded he register himself as the owner...thankfully he did without any commmotion.

So folks even if you are scrapping a car make sure you hand over the relevant documents.

_on a side note - what would have happened if the young lad had a crash would i've been held responsible??_


----------



## bond-007 (15 Mar 2009)

You would have a lot of questions to answer and you would be spending alot of time in Garda Stations.

Also when transferring ownership never hand over any documents. It is up to you to send off the documents.


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Mar 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Also when transferring ownership never hand over any documents. It is up to you to send off the documents.



Indeed-but wouldn't it make sense if there was a section of the VRC that could be filled in, detached and given to the seller while the main part is sent for processing?  Doesn't something like this happen in the UK?


----------



## bond-007 (15 Mar 2009)

The old VLCs had a detachable part that was sent to Shannon and the remainder was given to the new owner. Since the new VRCs came about this is no longer the case.


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Mar 2009)

That would give buyers some peace of mind-I wonder what led them to change this?


----------



## JPDE (16 Apr 2012)

** Deleted **


----------



## Time (16 Apr 2012)

I assume you are in the USA? This is a forum for Irish users mainly.


----------

